# "Addicted 2 Riches"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"addicted 2 riches" - her obsession with diamonds is so severe that she can not live without. It has her hooked, and she can't get through life unless she's high on riches. The cocaine symbolism is to show addiction. Cocaine is replaced by diamonds.


----------

